# La Caja China



## smoke king (Mar 4, 2008)

Anybody own or used a "La Caja China" for cooking pork roast?


----------



## love2"Q" (Mar 9, 2008)

never used one .. but would love to .. or at least know someone that did ..


----------



## smoke king (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah,they look great on TV, but they are kind of spendy for something so specific.
Still,I figured I'd buy a small one if I got some positive feedback on DC.I still might.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 9, 2008)

I've saw one in Napa Style Magazine - I immediately said - I WANT THAT!  But I say that about a lot of things!  

If you think you'll use it - get it!  I can't imagine it would be a mistake, unless it goes unused.


----------



## smoke king (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey elf-I've got a whole garage/basement/shed etc full of things I "thought" I would use-Juiceman Juicer, pocket-fisherman, aeresol "hair"-I'm just not sure how far to push it with my wife!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 9, 2008)

Yea, and the sad part is when you do push it too far she's going to hurt you where it counts - she's going to get "custody" of all those things!  ...well, maybe not the "hair" stuff! 

Juiceman Juicer?  See, I want that too!


----------



## smoke king (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey elf, Juiceman Juicer is available at my ebay store..(just kidding!)


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 9, 2008)

A friend cooked up some cajun pork in one.  It was terrific!


----------



## fireweaver (Mar 9, 2008)

never heard of one, had to go look it up:
La Caja China Box Pig Roasting Grills Whole Pig Roasting Grills Pig Cooker Grills
wow!  i want one for all my big grill-fiends (the bf, my dad, etc).  and hey, why not?  at around $300, it's certainly no crazier than the gajillion-dollar belgian copper pans i was looking at earlier today!  if you're the kind of guy who's always hosting on your backyard, go for it.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Mar 9, 2008)

Quite a while back while working in southen Florida, I went to a party with a Cuban friend. They had something that looked almost identical to that. Cooked a whole pig on it and it was very good. I was told later that the best Cuban pork sandwiches are made with pork cooked on it. I had forgotten all about the thing till i saw this post. Good memories!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 9, 2008)

This is a pretty good picture of how some of the coals are on top.


----------



## romanticf16 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a hunch more La Caja China Boxes are in use behind fine dining establishments than conventional open pits. Less maintenance. With a "remote" thermometer you can even monitor the meat without lifting the lid. I just saw a glimpse of one in a New Orleans episode from Anthony Bourdain on the Food Network that showed one making a "cajun" whole roasted pig"_bet it had a Cuban accent.


----------



## camp_cookie (Mar 12, 2008)

"Roast" is the key word here.  It isn't barbecue as the temps are too high and smoke isn't used.

They are well known for turning out some good product though (nothing wrong with roasting something).


----------

